
Scientist says aliens in UFOs might be Earthlings from the future - mmhsieh
https://thenextweb.com/science/2020/01/24/scientist-says-aliens-in-ufos-might-be-earthlings-from-the-future/
======
bediger4000
Interesting. How do/did/will they solve the "space problem"?

[https://medium.com/swlh/the-space-problem-of-time-
travel-93b...](https://medium.com/swlh/the-space-problem-of-time-
travel-93b873264b98)

~~~
a3n
If you only want to go back as far as 2nd half 20th century, there are
probably logs of GPS devices, possibly available to future travelers, that
could help minimize this problem. Then if you want to go back a little
further, the effect is smaller than it would have been, since you "made it" to
a predicted location.

Or maybe it "hasn't" been solved, and ʻOumuamua took a really long time to
"get back" ... "here."

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CA%BBOumuamua](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CA%BBOumuamua)

